# My Baby Girls & Their New Home :)



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

After I got home from work, I set up a temporary pen for the kids. They seem to be really happy outside with room to run and jump. Here's a few pictures 

Their new indoor digs - water barrel in the corner, hay in the back. Left that house in there incase they want to huddle in it.









The girls enjoying a snack before I put them to bed. You can see Holly's white side here.









Noel, the super chub, still eating. Holly's investigating their new outdoor playland.









Holly's wary of the pop-door lol. This used to be the chicken run. 









Playing and eating before I put the camera away and got them into bed for the night. I <3 them. They're so adorable!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

cute! good set up, im sure they'll appreciate it.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks  It just has to hold them for about 5 months. Then our barn should be going up. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for an early spring thaw! lol


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

HAHAHA they are sooooo cute. I bet they love their little jumping toys! :- )

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Awwww their soo cute!  I love their names too. Very Holidayish. :hi5:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks! We picked Noel because she was a Cmas gift. Since her sister's her twin, we picked another holiday name. I love Noel & Holly


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Very cute babies. That heat lamp worries me. It looks like its a little close to the hay. I have seen too many fires so things like that bother me.


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, I have to agree about the heat lamp, really only use those for wee little ones in severe cold and then much higher off the ground. Other than that your set up looks great!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

So, so cute! Love your setup! 

We have our heat lamp hanging out over one corner of the pen (high enough that they can't mess with it).....my husband welded two iron bars and made an arm that hangs out over pen and then we also double wired the heat lamp to the arm (wiring also placed so boys can not get to it) so no chance of it falling and I also check it everyday for any cobwebs or debri.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

No worries on the lamp. It's not a "heat" lamp, just a night light. 60 watt bulb. I twisted the lights clamps into the wire, so it's not going anywhere


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

So Darling!!! That white patch on Holly really stands out--very cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome job on their new home!

Adorable too....Holly looks similar to a little nigi/pygmy doeling I had born here 3 years ago, white patch with the gray agouti pattern, very striking


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks! I really love them  

Question... I'm thrilled to have them because I want to use them for milk. I don't need loads, but I'd love to try making cheeses and yogurt. Nothing huge, just enough for our little family to have from time to time. My question is... once they're breedable age (10-12 months?) what breed would you recommend sire the kids? I figure since they're small, but maybe mixed with Nigerians, I should pick a Pygmy or ND. Right? I wouldn't want them to birth a huge baby and get injured or die


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I would say use a Nigerian buck if you are going for milk. Of course I raise Nigerians so I promote them. I really don't know much about Pygmys. All I know is the Nigerians are a dairy goat & can be registered through the American Dairy Goat Association & the pygmys aren't. Maybe some others can chime in about milk production & Pygmys. You will want to pick the breed that produces more milk & may produce an easier to milk udder for your future kids. 
I just wouldn't use a large breed buck to breed to your small mix breed does because it could result in large kids that may lead to complications in labor. Also, Nigerian Dwarf does can be bred at 7 to 8 months of age if they are growing well. And watch out for the kids when they are born because nigerian dwarf bucks can breed at 8 weeks of age! 
Hopefully that gave you a little input! I look forward to hearing up-dates on the girls!
~Karen


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Really cute kids. They look like they are really happy.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks  I wish they weren't afraid of the snow, I'd like to take some *nice* pictures of them. But they're being little stinkers :laugh:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I love your little babies. Congrats and you are doing a GREAT job. :leap:  :wahoo: :stars:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks John. I really love them and want to take care of the them to the best of my abilities.


----------

